# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Shkrimtarë të huaj >  Carlos Ernesto García

## shigjeta

_Poet, shkrimtar dhe korrespondent i shtypit salvadorian, është autor i vëllimeve me poezi : Hasta la colera se pudre (Edhe inati qelbet), (Barcelonë 1994) i botuar po në të njëjtin vit në Neë York me titullin Even rage ëill rot, A quemarropa el amor (E vërtetë dashuria), (Barcelonë 1996); La maleta en el desvan (Valixhia në papafingo), (Jaen 2009); Antologji: Poesia de la diaspora (Poezi e diasporës), (Salvador 2009); dhe autor i antologjisë  Unë nuk kam shtëpi. Gjithashtu është autor i vëllimit me karakter romanesk, që përshkruan  udhëtimin e tij në lumin Jance, El Sueño del Dragon (Ëndrra e Dragoit), (Barcelonë 2003) dhe i reportazhit të titulluar Bajo la sombra del Sandino (Nën hijen e Sandinos), (Barcelonë 2007) i bazuar në intervista të zhvilluara me ish-komandantët më të rëndësishëm të FSLN-së (Fronti Sandinist i Çlirimit Kombëtar) në Nikaragua.
Në fund të vitit 2012, së bashku me 26 poetë të tjerë nga vendi i tij, u publikua nga shtëpia botuese prestigjoze Editorial Visor, në antologjinë Poezia e shekullit XX në El Salvador. Vazhdimisht ka qenë i ftuar nga institucione të ndryshme akademike dhe kulturore të Evropës, Azisë, Amerikës Latine dhe të Shteteteve të Bashkuara. Poezia e tij ndër të tjera është përkthyer në gjuhën angleze, kineze, holandeze, arabe, portugeze, italiane, franceze, maqedonase dhe shqipe. Carlos Ernesto Garcia, është konsideruar nga shtypi si babai i kronikës poetike. Në qershor të vitit 1980, si pasojë e përshkallëzimit të dhunës brutale në El Salvador, Carlos Ernesto Garcia bëhet objekt i një atentati që krye në shtëpinë  e tij nga komandot e ashtuquajtura “skuadrat e vdekjes”. Në këtë aksion paraushtarak, mbetën të vrarë i ati dhe motra e tij e vogël. Pas masakrës Carlos Ernesto u arratis në Meksikë dhe pas disa muajsh u vendos në Barcelonë të Spanjës, ku jeton edhe sot.
_
*POEZIA NISET PËR UDHË*

_Haime Surezit in memoriam_

Ninëza jote
vigjilente natën.
Rruga për të cilën shkrove
patrulluar nga postbllokë.
Zëri yt
i shuar nga vrasësit.

Baret në të cilat argëtoheshe
i kyçur me duhmën e guaros
të përzier me finjë
përmbyt heshtjen.

Me një gjest tallës
i gjetën duart e tua të prera.
Tallëse
buzëqeshja jote.
Poezitë e tua shëtisin nëpër botë.
Gjejnë fole në gojë të reja
që të përmendin.
Njeriu është sot
ashtu siç e deshe:
Një batare.


*LARGO NGA VETJA*

Që pikëllimi mos të të zërë
në këtë çast.
Bëj që ankthi
të të rrijë larg.
Çlirohu aq sa mundesh
nga kujtimet
që dëmtojnë.
Ruaj me fanatizëm
emrat
që me mundim
mban në kujtesë
që mbajtësit e tyre të vjetër
të prehen në paqe

Mos të të dridhet dora
as mos e kthe shpinën
tek hedh granatën.

_Perktheu Drita Isufaj - Nacional_

----------


## Fiori

*Interviste me Carlos Ernesto Garcia*
_Botuar ne Prill 2010, gjate vizites se tij ne Shqiperi
Intervistoi: Rezarta DHOGA_

Carlos Ernesto Garcia, poet por edhe gazetar nga Slavadori, ka ardhur këto ditë në Shqipëri për të promovuar Unë nuk kam shtëpi, antologjinë, me të cilën i prezantohet publikut shqiptar. Ky vëllim vjen për lexuesin nga shtëpia botuese Dita 2000 dhe përfaqëson një përmbledhje të marrë nga tre librat: Derisa kolera të kalbet, Një pikënisje për dashurinë dhe Valixhja në papafingo.

E pabesueshme duket jeta e këtij poeti nga Salvadori, poezinë e konsideron si një mënyrë për të denoncuar gjithë sa i ka ndodhur atij, por edhe popullit të tij. Për herë të parë një poet latino-amerikan vjen në gjuhën shqipe me një antologji, e cila titullohet Unë nuk kam shtëpi, një titull i huazuar prej titullit të një poeme emblematike, që u shkon për shtat shumë popujve, edhe atij shqiptar gjithashtu. Carlos Ernesto Garcia, poet por edhe gazetar, është quajtur edhe babai i kronikave poetike. E ka në mendje edhe një të tillë për Shqipërinë.
Jam shumë i lumtur që gjendem në vendin tuaj, shprehet Carlos Ernesto Garcia, sepse mendoj se Shqipëria ka shumë ngjashmëri me vendin tim që është Salvadori. Unë jam një poet 50-vjeçar që do ta festoj 50-vjetorin këtu në vendin tuaj, sepse e kam këto ditë dhe kam 30 vjet që kam ikur nga Salvadori mbas luftës. Në vendin tim, shumica është një popullsi fshatare mendoj se kjo ngjan shumë dhe me vendin tuaj. Unë jam krenar që jam fshatar dhe e quaj veten një fshatar të urbanizuar.

*Kur flasim për jetën dhe krijimtarinë tuaj, mos kemi të bëjmë me një asonancë të largët të Eseninit në Salvador?*
Po, Esenini dhe unë kemi të njëjtën origjinë. Të dy vijmë nga fshati. Që kur kam qenë 30 vjeç kam menduar të bëj dhe një libër me biografinë time, sepse kisha jetuar aq shumë sa mendoja se kisha se çfarë të shkruaja, por duke e menduar më duket se e kam shtyrë shumë këtë libër, dhe tani në këtë moshë mendoj se ka ardhur koha e duhur që ta botoj, në një formë të ndryshme, pra në formë tregimesh. Do ta tregoj me anë të disa anekdotave disa historive të vogla në formën e tregimeve, sepse ato janë shumë herë më shumë kuptimplotë se çdo gjë tjetër. Kam parë shumë njerëz që e përdorin këtë formë për të treguar histori të rëndësishme të jetës së tyre.
Në Shqipëri ju vini me librin tuaj poetik Unë nuk kam shtëpi, kjo është paraqitja e juaj e parë në gjuhën shqip, si ju lindi mendimi për ta përkthyer këtë libër në gjuhën tonë?
Ky libër është përmbledhje e tre librave të mi që unë i kam nxjerrë çdo 10 vjet, sepse, për mendimin tim, sot është e nevojshme që poezia të maturohet, unë nuk e kam të nevojshme të botoj libra çdo vit, mjafton që të botoj një libër të mire, në mënyrë që të shpreh gjithë botën time të brendshme, pikërisht ky libër vjen si përmbledhje e këtyre tri librave me 80 poezi.


*Çndjesi ju krijon fakti që keni botuar një libër në gjuhën shqipe?*
Në vendin tim është një faktor shumë i rëndësishëm që unë jam poeti i parë latino-amerikan që publikohem në Shqipëri me një vëllim poetik. E di që ka dhe poetë të tjerë shumë më të mëdhenj sesa unë, shumë më të rëndësishëm se sa unë, dhe të njohur siç është Neruda, Borges, por megjithatë unë e ndjej që këtë nder e kam unë.

*Meqë shkuam te letërsia latino-amerikane a mund të na thoni diçka më shumë se sa dimë ne, shqiptarët, për realitetin letrar të Salvadorit?*
Ka tri grupe të mëdha të poezisë në Salvador, të cilët unë do ti përmend. Një grup poetësh që lindën në vitet 40 dhe u quajtën Grupit 40 është dhe grupi i viteve 70, ku është dhe Roke Dalti, i cili krijoi një thyerje nga tradita e mëparshme dhe bëri një lidhje me atë që do të vinte më vonë me poezinë e shek. 20. Ky ka qenë një grup me shumë influencë në Salvador. Kjo gjë përkoi në të njëjtën kohë me revolucionin që bëhej në Amerikë, me traditën e hipive. Pikërisht kjo gjë tregon që Salvador nuk ishte mbrapa të tjerëve e ndjente atë që ndodhte në Amerikë dhe ishte dhe ai në djepin e kësaj kulture, dhe tregonte të gjithë ndryshimet që do të pasonin më vonë, pikërisht në traditën dhe kulturën e këtij vendi.

*Cili nga këto tri grupe është më i realizuari dhe cilit prej tyre i përkisni ju?*
Për mua, grupi më i rëndësishmi, që shënoi shumë ndryshime në kulturë, në art, në muzikën e këtij vendi, është ai që është quajtur brezi i angazhuar, brezi i viteve 70. Ky është grupi më i rëndësishëm për mua, sepse nga ky grup më vonë lindën dhe grupe të tjera të vogla, të cilët vunë emra të çuditshëm, sipas krahinave që vinin Gurët e Vegjël, siç quhej njëri prej tyre, kurse një grup tjetër, ku unë shikoj dhe veten, ishte grupi i viteve 80, që kishin dalë nga Salvadori jetonin jashtë territorit të tij dhe, për herë të parë, fillonin e publikonin në Salvador. Poezitë i kam shkruar që më parë, po pikërisht atëherë fillova ti shkruaj, pasi kisha ikur nga Salvadori dhe fillova ti botoja në vendin tim.

*Në bisedën me ju përmenden shpesh fjalët: revolucion, i angazhuar etj., por nuk dëgjohet fjala Dashuri A mund të na thoni diçka për këtë praninë e saj, pra për dashurinë?*
Gjëja e parë që e dallon poezinë time është se territori i saj është Salvadori dhe kjo do të thotë, që kujtimet e vendit tim i kam me vete, sa herë që vizitoj një shtet të ndryshëm si Meksikë, Spanjë, Itali në Kinë, por dashuria ka një prani shumë të fortë. Kjo mund të tregohet shumë mirë me një shembull nga poezitë e mia, që titullohet Poezi e shkurtër dashurie, më të cilën unë në çdo vend që shkoj, kujtoj Salvadorin dhe dashuritë e mia p.sh., unë e mbyll poezinë duke thënë që pikërisht në këtë ngatërresë, që unë bëj mes kujtimeve dhe vendeve ngatërroj ngjyrën e flokëve të tu me ngjyrën e plantacioneve të kafesë që kam në vendin tim.

*Është shumë domethënëse kjo lidhje midis dashurisë dhe atdheut, por çrol luan arti i angazhuar dhe çrëndësi ka dashuria në poezi?*
Për mua, dashuria vetjake nuk është e ndarë dashuria e përgjithshme. Në librin tim është e ndërthurur: kur flas për dashurinë nuk flas vetëm për një femër, kur flas për dashuri flas për historitë e mia personale, kur flas për dashuri flas për njerëzit që kam parë gjatë gjithë jetës, për njerëzit që kam jetuar për njerëzit që më kanë ndihmuar. Kur flas për poezi dashurie, flas edhe për vendet për dashurinë e një vendi.

*Çndryshim ka për ju tradhtia ndaj dashurisë dhe tradhtia ndaj atdheut?*
Kur flas për angazhim, flas për besnikëri për vendin tënd, për miqësinë në radhë të parë, dhe kur flas për një person është e njëjta gjë. Pra, për mendimin tim nuk duhet të tradhtojmë asnjë. Duhet të jemi besnikë.

*Si e gjetët këtë miqësi në Shqipëri?*
Pika e nisjes është festivali i vitit të shkuar në Strugë, në të cilin unë kam qenë i ftuar atje, unë takova Lindën, që është një shoqe shumë e mirë, e cila që në fillim besoi te poezia ime dhe pati mirësinë dhe dashamirësinë, që të më ftonte në vendin e saj dhe unë erdha brenda një nate nga Festivali i Strugës në Durrës. Për mua ishte shumë e rëndësishme të vija në vendin tuaj, për të cilën kisha dëgjuar shumë të flitej, sepse kisha lexuar disa vepra të Enver Hoxhës, sepse vetëm ai ishte i njohur nga shkrimtarët tuaj. Mbas veprave të tij, gjëja tjetër që kisha parë nga Shqipëria ishte fotografitë nëpër gazeta të anijeve, që niseshin plot me njerëz pas viteve 90, për të ikur në Itali, për një jetë më të mirë. Pikërisht unë besoj tani që vizitoj Shqipërinë shikoj se këto shpresa po plotësohen për shqiptarët dhe shpresoj se Shqipëria do të ketë një të ardhme më të mirë atje ku do të shkoj, pra në komunitetin evropian.

*Ku i gjeni pikat e përbashkëta midis Ballkanit, konkretisht Shqipërisë, dhe vendit tuaj?*
Unë me thënë të drejtën nuk është se e njoh shumë mirë poezinë e Ballkanit, sepse nuk kam pasur mundësi që ta lexoja në gjuhën time, megjithatë çfarë di nga Ballkani është pikërisht kjo ndarje e madhe ndër parti. Unë nuk kam qenë kurrë i angazhuar nëpër parti; besoj më shumë te njerëzit, pasi partitë mund të na lenë në baltë, kurse njeriu që e do vendin e tij kurrë nuk mund të na mohojë.

*Me këtë doni të thoni se ju e keni njohur më mirë njeriun shqiptar dhe dashurinë shqiptare?*
Unë flas më shumë për njerëzit, sepse ata më sollën këtu. Me njerëzit kam më shumë lidhje dhe mendoj që poezia ime mund të njihet po nga ata, nga dashuria që kanë për të lexuar, për të njohur më shumë, jo vetëm për historinë time vetjake, por për të njohur gjithë historinë e një Amerike Latine, që nuk është shumë e largët nga historia e vendit tuaj. Në Festivalin Poetik të e Strugës njoha dhe një poet shqiptar, që quhet Preç Zogaj të cilin e falënderoj shumë për parathënien me të cilën ka shoqëruar librin tim.

----------

